# Feeding just alfalfa?



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Anyone feed just straight alfalfa without grass or orchard hay to go with it? I'm guessing the protein and calcium ratio would be off but my goats LOVE alfalfa. They aren't too impressed with grass or orchard anymore, and it usually goes to waste. My bucks eat both but my girls will pick out the alfalfa and leave the rest. They get grain too.., so I was just wondering if I could do this...?


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Yes, I know several do feed only alfalfa. It has very high calcium so you would have to continue with a bit of grain to balance out the phosphorous. You might even be able to talk GoatHiker in to doing the calculations for you to tell just how much grain your bucks should get to achieve the 2:1 C ratio when on straight alfalfa. 

You would have to check their body condition score monthly to make sure they are not becoming overweight due to the increase in protein.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I feed alfalfa alone to everyone, bucks, does, and kids. Only kids and sometimes adult does in milk get grain. Been doing it this way for years now without any problems.


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

I know a lot of people who feed just alfalfa hay-no grain or grass hay. Their goats do and look great. We can't get alfalfa up here or I would do the same thing.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Oh this is good to hear.... I think it would be easier and a little cheaper on me since they think it's candy...LOL..  Thanks!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Everyone here gets straight alfalfa. Right now the buck gets grain & Im weaning the 11mo olds off their grain.


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

Would never feed anything other then straight alfalfa. Even Legion gets it. Though I do treat him often with AC just to make sure. The only issues we ever have with alfalfa is when its to hot. Have to watch out for bloat. But its not easy to find a grower who has that hot of hay. We are talking upwards of 24% protein for issues for us to start happening. Though I would suggest to ease them into alfalfa and then feed the same amount always. Just helps keep their stomachs even. We feed the equivalent of 1 good flake per goat per day. But we dont have any pasture or roughage


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Gosh I wish I lived in Alfalfa land...


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

I feed pretty much straight alfalfa and m goats do fine. My bucks are on a goat pellet that has a.c. in it as well.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Yippee!! You just made me and my goats very happy They are used to it as I've been feeding it since the end of September... They LOVE the stuff. I do feed grain too, but I'm kinda thinking of weaning the bucks and non milkers off of it though, soon I won't have any of those except the sheep..


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

Ditto!!!! All alfalfa here!:lol:


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

The only grain we ever feed is when the does are milking. Our bucks never get grain. Just no need with a good alfalfa.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

TDG-Farms said:


> The only grain we ever feed is when the does are milking. Our bucks never get grain. Just no need with a good alfalfa.


Good to know, that will save on the feed bill too Thank you!


----------



## J-TRanch (Jan 31, 2014)

We feed grass CRP and alfalfa hay to balance out the phosph. and calicum. I would think feeding just alfalfa may be too rich and would make them fat.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

What is CRP?


----------



## J-TRanch (Jan 31, 2014)

janeen128 said:


> What is CRP?


Conservation reserve program grass

Owner/operator
J-T Ranch Dairy Goats
NW KS


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

It depends on your climate, if you have a winter alfalfa is great (I do it year round here as I'm on the AZ-Co border) if you live in a place like Phx AZ, or down south it may be too rich.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

A lot of people feed straight alfalfa. If it wasn't so darned expensive, that's all I'd feed to everybody....but I can't afford it.

Here's a link that explains CRP: http://sustainableagriculture.net/p...ion-environment/conservation-reserve-program/

It's a good program out here but most of the grass hay from CRP is low quality. I'm not sure why, but it needs to be tested for protein, etc before being fed as your sole hay. They occasionally release it for grazing or haying. Farmers get extra payments if they have CRP acres.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

kccjer said:


> A lot of people feed straight alfalfa. If it wasn't so darned expensive, that's all I'd feed to everybody....but I can't afford it.
> 
> Here's a link that explains CRP: http://sustainableagriculture.net/p...ion-environment/conservation-reserve-program/
> 
> It's a good program out here but most of the grass hay from CRP is low quality. I'm not sure why, but it needs to be tested for protein, etc before being fed as your sole hay. They occasionally release it for grazing or haying. Farmers get extra payments if they have CRP acres.


My grass hay that I put up for the winter, most of it is moldy;( I think it was baled way to soon... Anyway I've been buying grain and alfalfa and orchard hay for my whole clan, so my feed bill went through the roof.. Orchard is $2 more a bale than alfalfa... So I'm going to be weaning all the non milkers off of grain and just feed the alfalfa... I can get alfalfa $10.00 a bale if I drove down to Chehalis 2 hours away, or pay $15.49 a bale 10 minutes from me. I'm also thinking of getting the brewers grain again,and feeding that to the milkers since a bag of their feed is $20,00, so that can go a little farther... Everyone will probably get some brewers grain since you have to use it rather quickly...


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

janeen128 said:


> My grass hay that I put up for the winter, most of it is moldy;( I think it was baled way to soon... Anyway I've been buying grain and alfalfa and orchard hay for my whole clan, so my feed bill went through the roof.. Orchard is $2 more a bale than alfalfa... So I'm going to be weaning all the non milkers off of grain and just feed the alfalfa... I can get alfalfa $10.00 a bale if I drove down to Chehalis 2 hours away, or pay $15.49 a bale 10 minutes from me. I'm also thinking of getting the brewers grain again,and feeding that to the milkers since a bag of their feed is $20,00, so that can go a little farther... Everyone will probably get some brewers grain since you have to use it rather quickly...


Hmmmm....I would be tempted to put pencil to paper and figure out if I could get it cheaper driving and picking up as many bales as I could. I know it means a drive....but might be worth it? Or not. Gas prices are cheap enough now it might surprise you how much cheaper even if it's not easier. It also depends a LOT on how many bales you can afford to pick up at one time or how many you can haul too. Just something to think about


----------



## J-TRanch (Jan 31, 2014)

The only reason CRP is low quality is if you cut it too late. If you cut it in its prime then it's pretty high quality feeding hay. We cut ours at the right time.


----------



## J-TRanch (Jan 31, 2014)

Thankfully we get alfalfa pretty cheap from a friend. We are buying a little alfalfa plot too for ourselves.


----------



## Hollowdweller (May 5, 2011)

Yes


----------



## bbpygmy (Apr 14, 2014)

We feed just alfalfa to some of our goats, it "bulks" them up before a show.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

I think I'm going to try some of that brewers grain again, that also will save on the feed bill


----------

